# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Creating a team for Bot/Script/Exploiting

## Eluminaughty

Looking for fellow players who are interested in creating a on-going and continuously updated program for a core group to utilize.

Will be running White box and Black box testing and creating auto-run scripts.


*Key things I am looking for:* 

- Knowledge of firewalls
- Hack shield
- Automation 
- Misc forms of scripting
- Understands what Black / White box testing is and how to ad hoc with the program client we will be creating.
- Unity, UDK, C# knowledge


Looking for all time zones so we can work around clock, looking for people willing to put at the least one to two hours in a day on creating this project.

After creation 50% of donations go to up keep, 25% goes to royalties for all founders and the other 25% goes to a monthly charity of our choice.


Please either leave a comment or message me, thank you.

Eluminaughty, new member of Ownedcore.

----------

